# Hello folks



## JJHACK (Dec 15, 2021)

I’m new to Florida as a permanent resident, but not new as a sportsman here.
Actually still looking for the house I want I’m patient but interested in the cantonment/ pace/ Milton area I think.

I’m an avid diver and multi agency instructor. I’ve been diving to most of the popular locations in the world now.

I’ve been an instructor in the cold drysuit conditions of Puget sound for a long time. I completed my PADI IDC and IE in key largo with rainbow reef.

I needed to escape the socialist nightmare of the Seattle area. Relocating back to America( in Florida) is a huge comfort to be with like minded people.

I’m anxious to catch up on the topics here and tag along with locals that wish to share the dive site knowledge.

my non-diving life was as an Electrical Engineer for my entire career and a hunting tourism concession business partner and professional hunter in South Africa for 25 years.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

let me be the first to congratulate you, jj, on a treasure chest of knowledge.
welcome
jack


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome. If you're looking for more activity on diving related items I'd recommend joining the Panhandle Divers and 3rd Coast Divers FB pages. There isn't a ton of activity in this forum for diving. I run diving charters on the weekends out of Pensacola and could definitely get you out on the water. Most of the tourist diving is over by this time of year so it's mostly the die hard locals. Tons of artificial reefs to dive on and even some natural bottom further out. Enjoy!


----------



## JJHACK (Dec 15, 2021)

Thanks for that info. I don’t do Facebook but I will look up up!


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

jack2 said:


> let me be the first to congratulate you, jj, on a treasure chest of knowledge.
> welcome
> jack


And a trust fund of BS


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome JJH, you're going to love the area unless you move in next to Splittine.....LOL.....J/K'ing....maybe.....


----------



## JJHACK (Dec 15, 2021)

For instructing to teach open water I need a pool or pool like conditions. Is there a popular location instructors use for this when teaching open water classes? 

How about the 4 dive open water classes? I’ve worked with a lot of dive shops in Seattle area that have vacation only dive students. 

They are never gonna dive the 45-50 deg Seattle Puget sound waters. They will however complete the eLearning and pool class in their home area and then fly down stay at my place in the guest quarters and do the two day open water with me here in warmer water.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I'd recommend you reach out to Kerry Freeland at Dive Pros. They are the only PADI shop (that I'm aware of) and the have everything you'd need. I've had some of their specialty classes on my boat this year for final cert dives.


----------

